# ABC KDRV in HD??



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

Well In medford Oregon KDRV channel 12 just lit up a sub channel 12.1 and 12.2!!!! 12.1 Is in DD but not in HD. The hope to be in HD by the SUPERBOWL!!!!


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

BH can you determine if 12.1 is in 720p or 480i? Also, it this the channel transmitted off of Mt. Ashland?

John


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

boylehome said:


> BH can you determine if 12.1 is in 720p or 480i? Also, it this the channel transmitted off of Mt. Ashland?
> 
> John


Right now in 480i Sorry its not on Mt ashland its much farther north. Just a bit north of the Sexton pass.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

BlackHitachi said:


> Right now in 480i Sorry its not on Mt ashland its much farther north. Just a bit north of the Sexton pass.


This explains why my Son-in-Law can't receive it. Thanks


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

boylehome said:


> BH can you determine if 12.1 is in 720p or 480i? Also, it this the channel transmitted off of Mt. Ashland?
> 
> John


Well we got the superbowl in HD!! Its was great DD 5.1 MAN!!!!


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

BlackHitachi said:


> Well we got the superbowl in HD!! Its was great DD 5.1 MAN!!!!


That totally rocks!


----------

